# The weed appreciation megathread.



## KelJu (May 8, 2007)

Come on mofos. I know it aint 4/20, but I am going to pretend that everyday this summer is 4/20. 

I bought a 40 dollar grinder that kicks so much ass.




I'm grinding up the last of some "almost nugs". You know, when the fucker sells them to you calling them nugs, but you just know by looking at it that it can't possibly be just nugs. It usually looks more like nugs mixed with shwag.

Fuck it who cares, I'm going to smoke it none the less.




I got a good pipe to smoke out of. The little frog sitting on top of my pipe has seen some shit god damn it. That little frog has been around. 




Then finally when the deed is done, I have the coffee container that I have stored my pot and supplies for over 4 years. The coffee can and I have some kind of bond, because I have carried that fucking thing around with me when I couldn't remember my fucking name, but I always remembered to bring the Folgers can.






I hope there are others who can attest to their love of greenery. Shit, I have smoked every 3 hours for the last 4 days.


----------



## Rubes (May 8, 2007)

shut up and pass the pipe


----------



## Nate K (May 8, 2007)

Haha. Looks like you back with avengence with the weed. I can relate to the foldgers.  I have a little cloth baggie I've had for years that I keep the supplies in.

I wish I had my own digital camera to post some pics.


----------



## Nate K (May 8, 2007)

I attest to the love of greenery.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 8, 2007)

you need to start growing
its the only way to go

Free Cannabis - the growing online community


----------



## NordicNacho (May 8, 2007)

This is Cheese a Clone only english strain.  it smells like you guessed it ripe cheese


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 8, 2007)

OOh man, I gotta get pics up tomorrow of this Chronicy shit I got Kelju.
You'd love it.

It even has purple hairs growing from it!!!!!!


----------



## maniclion (May 9, 2007)

Bunch of druggies....


----------



## maniclion (May 9, 2007)

Has anyone seen my blue pills?  I have the white ones, and the round white ones and the buffered white ones and the red/white capsules, but where did I put those little blue ones....funny they are blue at all cause they tend to chase them blues away.....hey look what I found my koa wood pipe.....


----------



## maniclion (May 9, 2007)

my friend only saves me the best grown in the dank deep rainforests on one of if not this Island...I can hear my hair grow with that shit....


----------



## maniclion (May 9, 2007)

bunch of druggies.....


And my girlfriend wants us to move to San Fran now by next year.....what will I do with myself there?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

heard cannabis is really expensive on the islands since its so hard to grow outside with all the choppers.  mostly indoor


----------



## goob (May 9, 2007)

Amsterdam.  Nuff said. Get the strongest hyperpolinated stuff on earth there.  

.....and mushrooms for later....


----------



## MCx2 (May 9, 2007)

goob said:


> Amsterdam.  Nuff said. Get the strongest hyperpolinated stuff on earth there.
> 
> .....and mushrooms for later....



Who actually smokes pot when in Amsterdam? 

Hash is where it's at!


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 9, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> OOh man, I gotta get pics up tomorrow of this Chronicy shit I got Kelju.
> You'd love it.
> 
> It even has purple hairs growing from it!!!!!!



Actually even though they look really cool the hairs that grow on the buds is not any sort of sign of how potent it will be.

There are two main strains of weed starting from the beginning that are classified as either indica or sativa, and it's from specific blending of more favorable traits involved with both the strain and the growing conditions is what determines what you get.  The best sign from looking at it and touching it will be how dense it is and the concentration of the oil pods it has on it.  More commonly referred to as "crystals" the little white specs on the buds that are very sticky are tiny oil sacks that do have a significant concentration of THC in them.

The best sativa that's most popular amongst the mass growers is called Skunk #1, the alpha buds (the big ones that form on the top of the plant) are ususally the size of your average pine cone and they are very dense and odorous (hence skunk).

Don't let some stoned stupid dealer try to sell you on hairs.  Those are like the difference between and blonde and a brunette.


----------



## Witmaster (May 9, 2007)

Here's something to keep you entertained.




YouTube Video


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 9, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Actually even though they look really cool the hairs that grow on the buds is not any sort of sign of how potent it will be.
> 
> There are two main strains of weed starting from the beginning that are classified as either indica or sativa, and it's from specific blending of more favorable traits involved with both the strain and the growing conditions is what determines what you get.  The best sign from looking at it and touching it will be how dense it is and the concentration of the oil pods it has on it.  More commonly referred to as "crystals" the little white specs on the buds that are very sticky are tiny oil sacks that do have a significant concentration of THC in them.
> 
> ...




There's a difference bud. It's mostly placebo. But whatever works right?

and I wasn't commenting on the potency of the plant.
Just the quality. Which is High (no pun intended).


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> Here's something to keep you entertained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lawl, that is a great video. It had a touch of techno with a splash of Spanish rock.


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

If any of you guys go to Victoria, go to the scared herb. I bought my ex a $200 water pipe, and the smoke swirled up the shaft of it. and it changed colours.

It looked like this, except his was clear with red swirls in it. beauty little shop. they are the supplier of 2 guys with pipes as well


----------



## iMan323 (May 9, 2007)

good weed always has plenty of hairs and crystals...the weed you have in exhibit a looks really bad, i'd never buy it.

mmm...just give me haze, dro, and hash


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

i can make hash
Whenever i go to my aunties land she lets me make it and distribute it

hehe


----------



## goob (May 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Who actually smokes pot when in Amsterdam?
> 
> Hash is where it's at!


 
Yup, and that's just as strong.  They actually sell crystals of THC, the active ingredient there.  Killer, but not as nice to smoke.


----------



## Nate K (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Nate K (May 9, 2007)

plant>hash IMO


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

iMan323 said:


> good weed always has plenty of hairs and crystals...the weed you have in exhibit a looks really bad, i'd never buy it.
> 
> mmm...just give me haze, dro, and hash



your a moron, no such thing as dro.  Just a way of growing, something cash croppers do to speed up production


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 9, 2007)

Define "dro"

I know there's something a few growers have done which they told me was a "sea of green" where instead of growing a number of plants for up to a month before turning the lights back and budding them they'll have SEVERAL small ones that they don't let grow for very long and they'll turn the lights back and bud them... still gets a lot of product and there's a lot less turnaround time.

My dad and I would make little hash wads when we trimmed the buds at harvest and one time we tricked a guy, we had it sitting in the pipe and a guy thought it was a tiny little bud so we were like "hey go ahead and finish that one up" and he scorched it and just got annihilated (strong stuff)


----------



## iMan323 (May 9, 2007)

no such thing as dro? hahahaha....

hy(dro) is simply weed grown on water instead of soil.  the result=stronger weed.  i like strong weed, not that crap you have in in the pictures.  that shit is too pale and has too many stems to be good weed.  really low grade.  if i were you, i'd make brownies out of it.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Define "dro"
> 
> I know there's something a few growers have done which they told me was a "sea of green" where instead of growing a number of plants for up to a month before turning the lights back and budding them they'll have SEVERAL small ones that they don't let grow for very long and they'll turn the lights back and bud them... still gets a lot of product and there's a lot less turnaround time.
> 
> My dad and I would make little hash wads when we trimmed the buds at harvest and one time we tricked a guy, we had it sitting in the pipe and a guy thought it was a tiny little bud so we were like "hey go ahead and finish that one up" and he scorched it and just got annihilated (strong stuff)



dro=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroponics

sea of green is using a bunch of clones that strech just the right amount when you flower them.  They grow like this to maximise light penetration you will get very good grams to watt ratio's but its a lot of work.  Plus when you get busted you'll have hundreds of little plants instead of 20.  Lot more Jail = not worth it 


way to go is crusty buckets or DWC  both styles of hydro

icmag.com  has a lot of info  just sort of over run
hg420.com
skunk 1 = is sat dom but it grows like a indica  not a true sat but still a classic to me

created by sam the skunkman  he sells seeds     Seedsman  seeds  and The flying Duthman


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

iMan323 said:


> no such thing as dro? hahahaha....
> 
> hy(dro) is simply weed grown on water instead of soil.  the result=stronger weed.  i like strong weed, not that crap you have in in the pictures.  that shit is too pale and has too many stems to be good weed.  really low grade.  if i were you, i'd make brownies out of it.



your retarded i went to Humboldt State for 5 years   Cheese is a clone only strain from Europe you know nothing.  Its white from all the thc glands on it you fucking retard.  its right up there with trainwreck, Super silver Haze

Cannabis is almost legal here in California.  The best like everything else is grown organically not dro

google it retard
]



hy(dro) is simply weed grown on water instead of soil


doesn't have to be grown in water can be grown in anything besides soil


----------



## iMan323 (May 9, 2007)

I know nothing about growing, but I know everything about smoking.  Trainwreck, dicksuck, what the fuck ever.  I know where to get the best shit out here, and that's good enough for me.  You can get some pretty good drugs in NYC if you can pay for em.

Your grinder is nice, but you should be the fist to admit that what you have stuffed there is shyte.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 9, 2007)

Nordic, do you still live in Humboldt?  I'm from Arcata.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Nordic, do you still live in Humboldt?  I'm from Arcata.



used to live in aracata when i went to school and lived up by willow creek in the summer.  zMiss fishing on the mad and the trinity and Humboldt Brewery


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

iMan323 said:


> I know nothing about growing, but I know everything about smoking.  Trainwreck, dicksuck, what the fuck ever.  I know where to get the best shit out here, and that's good enough for me.  You can get some pretty good drugs in NYC if you can pay for em.
> 
> Your grinder is nice, but you should be the fist to admit that what you have stuffed there is shyte.




my dro tomatoes


----------



## iMan323 (May 9, 2007)

you fucking pothead


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

iMan323 said:


> you fucking pothead



not so much anymore.  don't do it that much but growing all plants is pretty fun


----------



## iMan323 (May 9, 2007)

I grow fungus from the ceiling of my bathroom...and get crazy high..sometimes.  I wish I could work while blazed, that would be some shit


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

my roommate it college grew alot of fungus its very easy to do and lot safer then growing cannabis


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> my roommate it college grew alot of fungus its very easy to do and lot safer then growing cannabis



I ordered shrrom spores off of the internet from a site called Psylocybe Fanaticus, but they got busted, so I can't order spores anymore. I was making homemade substrate using this guide. Erowid Psilocybin Mushroom Vaults : The Magic Mushroom Growers Guide. 
Substrate would be cow shit in the wild. 


I had the fungus grow in the substrate, but when I put them into my aquarium, the substrate cakes died, so I did something wrong. There really isn't any need for me to grow them anyway, because I know of at least 10 pastures that produce shrooms in the spring and fall.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

they have everything here
don't think they will ship to cali now

Shroomery - Magic Mushrooms (Shrooms) Demystified


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> they have everything here
> don't think they will ship to cali now
> 
> Shroomery - Magic Mushrooms (Shrooms) Demystified



Great link, I'll read up on it when I get home. 

Oh, and by the way, I don't know why everybody is dissing on my weed. The shti gets me high, and I can smoke a bowl every 3 hours and stay as high as I want to be. I have bought KB, dogfood, blueberry, ect, and the shit was better than my usual stuff, but not worth the price. As soon as my brothers friends who deal get in their next batch of pot, I will be buying some real nugs off of them for dirt cheap.


----------



## Witchblade (May 9, 2007)

Holland.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 9, 2007)

It's was really hard to get good lighting...I wish my camera had better close-up quality so you could see the hairs and crystals but oh well....Pic in next post.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 9, 2007)

Nuggy.


----------



## maniclion (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> heard cannabis is really expensive on the islands since its so hard to grow outside with all the choppers.  mostly indoor


The ICE epidemic here keeps the screws loose on the paka....


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> It's was really hard to get good lighting...I wish my camera had better close-up quality so you could see the hairs and crystals but oh well....Pic in next post.



you would shit your pants if your dealer had this 

dr loads  purple rhino


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

do a search for subcool hes got a lot of colorfull strains


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

maniclion said:


> The ICE epidemic here keeps the screws loose on the paka....



thank god the dog is there to keep them inline


----------



## Crono1000 (May 9, 2007)

I really didn't like how SpiderMan is shooting webs out of his skin!  C'mon people, everyone knows that spiderman doesn't have that power.  He needs to have bracers that shoot out a web mixture of his own creation.  No wait, or did lizardman make them... AH!  Who made the web mixture???


----------



## maniclion (May 9, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> I really didn't like how SpiderMan is shooting webs out of his skin!  C'mon people, everyone knows that spiderman doesn't have that power.  He needs to have bracers that shoot out a web mixture of his own creation.  No wait, or did lizardman make them... AH!  Who made the web mixture???


Don't spiders naturally shoot web strings out of their ass?  If spidey did get that from the DNA mutation shouldn't it be the same????


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

actually their webs come out of glands. he technically should have been shooting out of, oh, his armpits, or thyroid

But considering glands secrete hormones into the blood, perhaps the glnd may have formed near a big source of blood, like in the wrisits. maybe thats why it works for spidey


----------



## MCx2 (May 9, 2007)

The "real" Spider Man had some sort of device to shoot the webs with. That's what he's referring to.


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

i caught on to this much...but if spidey in the movie did infact shoot from his body, thats my hypothesis as to why


----------



## MCx2 (May 9, 2007)

DontStop said:


> i caught on to this much...but if spidey in the movie did infact shoot from his body, thats my hypothesis as to why



I think it would be pretty awkward for him to be swinging from buildings by a web coming from his thyroid.


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

i know, thats why i changed it up. thats typically where glands are though..thyroid, adrenal gland, lymph nodes...


----------



## MCx2 (May 9, 2007)

Getting back on topic, I'll take a pic of the nugs I have right now when I get home. 

Lower grade chron, but nugs nonetheless.


----------



## maniclion (May 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I think it would be pretty awkward for him to be swinging from buildings by a web coming from his thyroid.


How about from his Prostate?  Same consistency, silimiar look and stickiness.....


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Nuggy.



Nice nug. We call those Christmas threes around here. I need ot buy some this week. I am going over to one of my dealers houses after work to smoke a few bowls and buy some more weed.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 9, 2007)

maniclion said:


> How about from his Prostate?  Same consistency, silimiar look and stickiness.....


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 9, 2007)

Back when I used to smoke, we used to have this stuff around our parts called "Crawford County kine".  Wowy did that shit get you high.  I always liked the "B week" also.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (May 9, 2007)

all I have to say Kelju is....






Nice Cheetah sheets.


----------



## maniclion (May 9, 2007)

Have you ever wondered how flags like that of Japan can leave a sign of distress if they can't fly it upside down?


----------



## Crono1000 (May 9, 2007)

my bellybutton smells like cheese


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Nice nug. We call those Christmas threes around here. I need ot buy some this week. I am going over to one of my dealers houses after work to smoke a few bowls and buy some more weed.



Yea I do too...but this particular tree had been cut down and used for
a fire already 
Which is why its the top half only.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 4, 2007)

bump,  anyone got anything nice right now?  Im out but will score soon

The crop is drying


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 4, 2007)

i like turtles


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 4, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> i like turtles


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## bio-chem (Oct 4, 2007)

Need to know how to stash your weed? - FileCabi.net

i thought this was appropriate to the conversation


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 5, 2007)

Mr Nice's G13 Skunk  grown by Scorpion


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 17, 2007)

YouTube Video











Tootie's Bong


this is a classic


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

shit i didnt know this thread exhisted. im high right now. i dont smoke as often as i used to, but i still enjoy getting high as often as i can. dont like buying it, though. not the weed around here at least, the bud is rarely worth 30 an eighth. the only piece i currently own is a fimo hitter, since i dont smoke that often i just smoke 4-6 hitters and im good. ill buy me a dime and it usually lasts 3 days, if i had an eighth itd last me probably 6. about 5 months ago id smoke an eighth a day. bowls, chillums, *steamrollers*, gravity bongs, water bongs, hookahs joints, blunts. was always smoking out of something different. man i loved steamrollers though, of all the pieces i got my hands on a steamroller would just give me a killer crazy shotgun hit straight to my lungs and id be coughing like mad and high within minutes. especially if they are extremely clean and look damn near brand new..oh man. i want to go buy a steam roller now. i also have a grinder i stole from a gas station, but it kind of sucks. i love weed, always and forever.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 17, 2007)

gravity bongs where always my fav.  never had a steamroller or tryed one.  i like bublers, bongs and a joint.

smoking is a good way to put on some weight


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> gravity bongs where always my fav.  never had a steamroller or tryed one.  i like bublers, bongs and a joint.
> 
> smoking is a good way to put on some weight



oh man. definitely try a steamroller if you ever have a chance.






mine was like this but a bit rounder/wider, and it was clear glass. it was awesome, when its really clean you just take a massive hit and watch as it completely fills up with smoke.

haha yeah smoking definitely can help someone gain weight


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2007)

I stopped smoking weed for a while.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I stopped smoking weed for a while.



how come? theres been times where i quit for a month or two, some times just because i wasnt feeling like i was getting that high anymore, some times because i was applying for jobs and wanted to be positive i was clean. but i couldnt wait to be able to smoke again because i knew it wouldnt take much and id be completely blitzed out of my skull. i love that. quit for a month, hell even 2-3 weeks and then come back and smoke and its such a good high.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> how come? theres been times where i quit for a month or two, some times just because i wasnt feeling like i was getting that high anymore, some times because i was applying for jobs and wanted to be positive i was clean. but i couldnt wait to be able to smoke again because i knew it wouldnt take much and id be completely blitzed out of my skull. i love that. quit for a month, hell even 2-3 weeks and then come back and smoke and its such a good high.



I quit because I was smoking 4 times a day. The cost was getting up there plus I graduate in 2 months so I need to be clean for job hunting.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 17, 2007)

These look cool






YouTube Video


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 17, 2007)

old school






YouTube Video


----------



## Delusional (Oct 18, 2007)

oh man.. one of the things ive always loved about weed, ever since i first started..._*WAKE N BAKE*_ just finished mine, great way to start the day


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 18, 2007)

Smoking weed is fun.  It makes any dull/boring night into an entertaining one.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 18, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> These look cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That thing is so worthless. Maybe if you are in your death bed and dont have the lung strength to pull a hit. All that does is pull in the smoke and let it get stale. I am sure they were thinking it was some sort of gravity bong but the whole point of using a grav bong is that you can force ALOT of smoke into your lungs. 

Now if the top chamber was collapsible it would be badass.

That thing is garbage.


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Smoking weed is fun. It makes any dull/boring night into an entertaining one.


 
Yeah, sure does, but it also makes you too lazy to go out, unless for food. 

Definately livens up the art of doing nothing.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah, sure does, but it also makes you too lazy to go out, unless for food.
> 
> Definately livens up the art of doing nothing.



That means your smoking the wrong kind of ganja    Some kinds of cannabis is almost like speed


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 18, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> That thing is so worthless. Maybe if you are in your death bed and dont have the lung strength to pull a hit. All that does is pull in the smoke and let it get stale. I am sure they were thinking it was some sort of gravity bong but the whole point of using a grav bong is that you can force ALOT of smoke into your lungs.
> 
> Now if the top chamber was collapsible it would be badass.
> 
> That thing is garbage.




unlike a normal gravity its filtered by water so its like a normal bong with no sucking.  But I have heard you love to suck on the glass dong


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> That means your smoking the wrong kind of ganja   Some kinds of cannabis is almost like speed


 
I know. I've smoked nearly all varieties (did it for 10 years).  But there comes a point where even the stuff that brings you up, dose'nt effect you the same way anymore.   That's why I stopped.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 18, 2007)

goob said:


> I know. I've smoked nearly all varieties (did it for 10 years).  But there comes a point where even the stuff that brings you up, dose'nt effect you the same way anymore.   That's why I stopped.



Your own preoccupations are were you will go. If I am ripping and roaring to go to the gym, weed will make it better. If I am feeling tired and maybe a little weird in the head, weed will amplify it. That is what weed is to me, I big amplifier.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 18, 2007)

goob said:


> I know. I've smoked nearly all varieties (did it for 10 years).  But there comes a point where even the stuff that brings you up, dose'nt effect you the same way anymore.   That's why I stopped.



Most good sativa's take for ever to flower so commercial grower never grow them for the public.  Where talking 14-18 weeks while cash croppers grow indica's that finish in 50 day and give you couchlock

this stuff is like tripping on shrooms

http://www.cannabean.com/productinfo.php?pid=840



http://www.cannabean.com/productinfo.php?pid=372

you got to grow it you sure as hell can't buy it.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 18, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Most good sativa's take for ever to flower so commercial grower never grow them for the public.  Where talking 14-18 weeks while cash croppers grow indica's that finish in 50 day and give you couchlock
> 
> this stuff is like tripping on shrooms
> 
> ...




I got some right now. It was left over from when I was smoking it with my weed. Now I can't do anything with it.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 19, 2007)

Mushrooms just got banned in Holland. Fuck that. Socialist basterds always have to mess with the system when some idiot has an accident or goes overboard. 

"Ah my gawd! Sum1 DIED while on shroomz! SHROOMZ = BANT!"

 

End of rant.


----------



## goob (Oct 19, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Mushrooms just got banned in Holland. Fuck that. Socialist basterds always have to mess with the system when some idiot has an accident or goes overboard.
> 
> "Ah my gawd! Sum1 DIED while on shroomz! SHROOMZ = BANT!"
> 
> ...


 
That sucks. However, due to Holland's particular climate, look for "liberty cap" mushrooms which should grow in places like golf courses and parks (on grass). They've got a nipple like head. These are still magic mushrooms, just the smaller, dialuted Euro version. You'll need about 300, mash it up in a brew. Happy tripping.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 19, 2007)

High As...


----------



## Yanick (Oct 19, 2007)

KelJu said:


> High As...



Haha thats funny as hell.

I don't know what kindda weed i smoke because throughout all my experience with pot i will get sold two obviously different kinds of pot and the dealer will call it "purple haze" or "jack carrera" whatever the fuck that means. I just know good pot when i see it/smell it, i hate sticky shit, and love when it has those crystally things and feels/smells fresh.

One time i got stoned with this chinese kid from my job, we were hanging out at work, by the waiter's station, and my friend goes to me, "Bro, we're so high, its looks like we're related." IDK it was funny as shit. I'm stoned right now and am laughing bout it.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 20, 2007)

Yanick said:


> Haha thats funny as hell.
> 
> I don't know what kindda weed i smoke because throughout all my experience with pot i will get sold two obviously different kinds of pot and the dealer will call it "purple haze" or "jack carrera" whatever the fuck that means. I just know good pot when i see it/smell it, i hate sticky shit, and love when it has those crystally things and feels/smells fresh.
> 
> One time i got stoned with this chinese kid from my job, we were hanging out at work, by the waiter's station, and my friend goes to me, "Bro, we're so high, its looks like we're related." IDK it was funny as shit. I'm stoned right now and am laughing bout it.



oh man purple haze is great. its extinct around where i live, gotta be because no one has talked about it or had any for like 3 years. jack carrera? ahahahah...no idea man, but as long as its good and gets you ripped. thats such a weird name for a strain of pot though..hah. 
yeah man, if i can smell it before ive even opened the bag, if i can smell it when the bag is still in my pocket...i know i got some pretty good shit. just think that 30$ for an eighth is too much these days.


----------



## squanto (Oct 20, 2007)

It's "Jack Herer," named after an old school pot activist guy, who's dead now I think. I've actually had it twice. Once my friends smuggled some back from Amsterdam in his shoe, (before the infamous shoe bomber) and once it came around this area. Some crazy-ass pyschadelic weed, some of the most potent I've ever had.

Probably the best kinds I've ever had were Sour Diesel and Fourway. Oh, and can't forget the good old Moroccan Hash...mmmmmmm............. I can still smell the piney goodness.

How can you hate sticky shit?? The best weed is sticky as hell.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 20, 2007)

maniclion said:


> The ICE epidemic here keeps the screws loose on the paka....



Aint that the Truth,ICE Here is nuts,I read in the papers it is getting better.Queens Hospital had said that Their E.R Patients 52% of males test positive for meth.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 20, 2007)

RexStunnahH said:


> Aint that the Truth,ICE Here is nuts,I read in the papers it is getting better.Queens Hospital had said that Their E.R Patients 52% of males test positive for meth.



Thats sad. I ran my body straight into the ground doing meth years ago, and I can't stand the sight of it now.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 20, 2007)

This is Mr Nices La Nina  grown by haz3 on hg420


----------



## squanto (Oct 20, 2007)

I just wet my pants.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 20, 2007)

very nice gear but its a low yeilder


----------



## SYN (Oct 21, 2007)

nuff said.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 21, 2007)

The man who makes and breeds the Mr Nice strains






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> High As...



ahahhahah


----------



## Rubes (Oct 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> High As...



took me 5 min to realize what was goin on


----------



## Rubes (Oct 21, 2007)

well i just confused myself


----------



## Delusional (Oct 22, 2007)

*hey nordic....* send me some of that weed, asap, ill pay nicely. must have...

hah, shit i wish. that pot has to be amazing and even if it isnt that great id still want to show it off to a few good friends of mine.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 22, 2007)

here is a commercial strain that still packs a punch

grown by meduser at meduser.ca  one giant bud


----------



## squanto (Oct 23, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> here is a commercial strain that still packs a punch
> 
> grown by meduser at meduser.ca  one giant bud


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 23, 2007)

Weed helps me sleep, weed helps me eat, weed helps me live.

It is the perfect drug for bodybuilders.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## StanUk (Oct 25, 2007)

Even though I dont live in the U.S id imagine that pic to be pretty accurate


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2009)

i thought this should go here


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 14, 2009)

Hahaha that is awesome ^^


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 14, 2009)

What do we have here!

Let me just say, having ptsd means Marijuana is a godsend for people who don't like to take pills!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 14, 2009)

Yanick said:


> One time i got stoned with this chinese kid from my job, we were hanging out at work, by the waiter's station, and my friend goes to me, "Bro, we're so high, its looks like we're related." IDK it was funny as shit. I'm stoned right now and am laughing bout it.



@ 4:35min -


----------



## maniclion (Jan 15, 2009)

NordicNacho said:


> This is Mr Nices La Nina  grown by haz3 on hg420


That shit stuck to the other side of my monitor as I was scrolling!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 15, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> @ 4:35min -


Wow thats some of the deepest shit I've heard John say about writing songs.  It's just grouping words that sound good and seem to have some meaning.  "I had a good shit today and this is what I thought this morning...I'm singing about me and my life..."


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## PainandGain (Feb 11, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Wow thats some of the deepest shit I've heard John say about writing songs.  It's just grouping words that sound good and seem to have some meaning.  "I had a good shit today and this is what I thought this morning...I'm singing about me and my life..."



I agree, it was really touching. He helped that guy, who was pretty scary, but just needed a lot of direction. I look up to that alot.


----------



## FreeCannabis.com (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## FreeCannabis.com (Aug 23, 2017)




----------

